# linux_base-f10 does not install



## adripillo (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello, I installed FreeBSD 9.1rc and now I was installing Nvidia drivers but it needs first linux emulator F10. So when I try to install the emulator it does not work. It says linux_base
-f10-10_5 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded. Any help please?. Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2012)

The error message is telling you what to do.  There is more detail here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html.


----------



## francis (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi *adripillo*. From what I remember, you do not need to build this driver with support for Linux compatibility [1]. As you probably know, there are also interesting applications, which will help you configure NVIDIA graphic card. One is x11/nvidia-xconfig, which will auto-detect and create (or edit, if already present) the xorg.conf configuration file and modify it to use the NVIDIA X driver. One more thing.  To compile the NVIDIA driver, the kernel sources are also needed. There are several ways to get it: great Installing FreeBSD 9 source tutorial by wblock@ etc.

However, if you decide to use this option (personally I never use it), then you must install one of the available linux_base packages (see e.g. emulators/linux_base-f10, emulators/linux_base-fc4 and so on). If I remember - you will also need to add compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16 option to the /etc/sysctl.conf file. Note: CentOS 6 Linux base port is not support this option, please use 2.6.18! wblock@ gave you a good link to a description of the Linux Binary Compatibility.

Please remember that I compiled this driver for NVIDIA cards a long time ago. I have done this on FreeBSD 8.1 - almost two years ago.

Best regards!

[cmd=][1] # cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/ && make config  _To disable Linux compatibility option_[/cmd]


----------



## adripillo (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot to both, the problem is solved.


----------

